# Lettuce seedlings are stringy



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

So I planted some lettuce and it sprouted, but they are long sprouts like what you see on salad bars. Not leafy sprouts like I would think. I'm 100% sure it's lettuce. Any ideas. I planted some to see what it would happen. Had similar results with brussle sprouts, long stringy sprouts.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Doesn't sound like lettuce seedlings, sounds more like grass sprouts from weed seeds that were in the soil. Did you direct seed in the garden?

Also it's kinda early for lettuce in GP. Try again when the nights are consistently in the 60s and the soil has cooled down some. You may have to provide daytime shading or the lettuce will be bitter and bolt (go to seed). 

good luck
Louis


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

seeds were directly from packet, straight to one of those seed starting kits where you add water to a packed dehydrated soil which then balloons back to normal state. It's a commercial seed starting kit from lowes.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That's not uncommon....just means they've outgrown their containers and need to be trasnplanted into the ground or larger containers.


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

How did they out grow the container, there was not much roots so speak of when I planted a few of them. Just LONG stringy seedlings probably about 3" long or so.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

too much water , not enough sunlight


----------



## JPO (Oct 15, 2005)

go ahead and transplant them and they will be fine. plant em deep...


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Someone....*

might have swapped the lable on "celery" with "Lettice" Celery is pretty stringy!....just kidding. :spineyes:

Later
R3F


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

lol I'm going with too much water....there was no way to adjust the amount of water they get. It basically use a wicking process to keep all the seeds moist. I've moved the seeds outdoors to see if it helps with the situation. I planted a few rows of them to see what happens.


----------

